# Goat wont let down, skittish girls



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Heyo! I'm new here. So I've had my goats for about 2 weeks. They are super skittish. They wouldnt even eat out of my hand for a few days and bolted when I entered the pen. I have them slightly comfortable so I tried to get them on the stand for milking the last 2 days. Now they are back to square one and their utters are full. I'm worried about them and I don't know what I should do. I also don't know much about goats but these goats shake the whole time they are in the stand and wont eat anything I try to give them. No kicking though so that's a plus. 
Anyone have any ideas? Much appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will they get on the stand for you?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

No. I have to corner them and drag them up on to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you buy them to milk? You could try tying them in their pen and just milking them on the ground.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Are they First Fresheners, Tom? First time moms, first time having lost their kids, First time the Udder (not utter, FYI) has ever been milked by a human? Just trying to get a feeling for how many changes these girls have been through.

Nothing you are asking them to do is in the natural world, yet you must, MUST act as if this were the most humdrum set of circumstances you've ever encountered. If you try to reassure, etc, that is telling them their fear is correct.

Don't ever get mad, or hit, or quit. Tie their legs if you must. Use a lubricant on their teats if you can, for their own comfort (I prefer Bag Balm) Let them eat or not as they choose, but always act like it's no big deal if they do or don't, and milk them out at least once per day, even if you can't handle 2 times per day.

The more you act like everything is absolutely hunky-dory, the more they'll believe it, and the less trauma they'll feel.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I did buy them to milk. If they aren't strapped into the station they will run like crazy and shake. They are older goats I got off a farm. They told me they were skittish but I didn't think it was going to be a crazy problem. What happens if I cant milk them? I've been trying but they really wont let down and treats don't work to calm them. They will let me touch their utters. I will try doing it on the ground but I don't feel like that would work since it's hard enough to corner and catch them.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

They haven't been milked before. They haven't had any kids. I'm their second owner and never done this before. Im not giving up but I could use some guidance. I don't get mad at them I just worry because it looks like they are super full.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh I'll go get some bagbalm today. It's getting late but I want to try strapping them in one more time to relieve them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, I'm a little confused. If they haven't kidded, how are they in milk? Can you fill in the backstory for us a bit?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If they are pregnant, then you are taking their colostrum. You don't want to do that, because the kids need that. If they aren't pregnant, but the udders are super full, they certainly have kidded. Let us know what is what, OK?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Well I'm not entirely sure. I can get at the farm I got them from and see if they have kidded but I cant say for sure. The smaller goat I have definitely has a full feeling udder. Is there another reason the udders would feel full? As I said I'm new to goats and didn't even know they had to kid in order to produce milk :/


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! And to the confusing and wonderful world of goats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> I did buy them to milk. If they aren't strapped into the station they will run like crazy and shake. They are older goats I got off a farm. They told me they were skittish but I didn't think it was going to be a crazy problem. What happens if I cant milk them? I've been trying but they really wont let down and treats don't work to calm them. They will let me touch their utters. I will try doing it on the ground but I don't feel like that would work since it's hard enough to corner and catch them.


Have you had them in a small pen to get used to you? Spend as much time as you can with them. Just sittin with treats close by you. You can talk or read but let them hear your voice. Do not make moves to go for the grab let them come to you. They will be just fine with hay, water, loose mineral for some days. That will make it easier to catch them as well.

I understand they do need milked. Like maria and karen said they really need milked at least once a day. Twice is better. But by not milkin them their bodies are gonna go into dry off mode. And that defeats the purpose you got them in milk for. Building a stand is not so very hard. And yep act like you know what you are doin. It will help them feel more ok with this whole milkin thing.

@SandyNubians i think milks hers on the ground tied if need be. Maybe she can help more with that.

As the does get more used to you and the milk routine they will start to eat on the stand but it is no biggie if they dont. Sometimes my gracie munches and others she does not. Cricket wont start to much now until i start milkin her. I only got her two weeks ago and she had not been milked.. she wouldnt eat one bite at first. But now she chows down.

The most important thing is just to start doin it before your does start to dry off. Do you bump them like a kid does? I kinda massage as i wash the udder and then as i put the cream on the udder/teats when gettin ready start milkin. Sometimes milk let down is not immediate. But as they get more used to the routine it does become quicker to happen. And your does will realize too that bein milked makes those tight udders feel better. . Watch some youtube videos to help you figure out how to milk if you never have. Some people think you pull down on the teats.... but you actually squeeze the teats and do not pull. You should be able to get quite a bit of milk before they need to be bumped most of the time... or at least that is how mine are. Good luck!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm certain they've kidded then, if they are in milk. If you find out they are pregnant and about to kid, then it would be best to stop milking them.

Gestation (pregnancy) is 5 months. They need quality hay, quality minerals, quality clean water. If they are being milked then they need some grain.

Always be calm and act like you know exactly what's what, even when you don't. That way your goats will develop confidence in you. @Damfino and @goathiker are excellent at behaviour training. You can trust everything they say.

This is the largest and best concentration of goat knowledge online. Whatever you need to know, someone will have the answer.

You are very welcome here. We're glad you came.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I do have them in a small pen. I will spend some more time out there. I've seen some videos of people milking and I have been squeezing. Not hard. I already build a milk stand from some pallets. I wasnt going to buy one of those because it looked too easy to build, which I was right about. I tried calling the farm but no one answered. I'll give them a call later. I just picked up some bagbalm just in case and I'm going to give it another try tonight. I can try and get some pics to give you all a better idea. Thanks for this! Your all helping me a lot! It's super appreciated. This is all new and a big different then chickens, rabbits and quail. Haha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Which Portland are you in, Tom? If we knew that perhaps we could supply some more local help, is why I'm asking.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Lol oregon


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

That would be awesome. I hope the farm gets back to me with the info. If they haven't kidded I'll be looking for a stud


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@goathiker do you know anyone in the Portland area that might be able to help?

If they've never kidded, they are almost certainly pregnant and getting close to birth if the udder is full. This is important info to have....


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Wouldn't they look bigger? Let me get some pics here in a minute. I'll get them on the stand and get some udder picks. She's pretty small and doesn't look big and I've yet to get a drop of milk out of either. I guess this is over my head. Haha dang it. I bit off more then I can chew I guess. If I get some babys. I'll be stoked. But I'd be nice to know. If anyone in the Portland Oregon area I'll pay for your gas!


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Fail. I tried taking pics but I almost got my phone stomped. Evidently she's shy about that. Its feeling like theres milk in there but I couldn't get it going. But I could be wrong. Noob status showing Haha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, can you give us a picture of the rest of her?

Because the problem with saying "wouldn't she look bigger?" is that the answer is "bigger than what?"

So, you've gotten no milk. Did the people who sold her to you tell you she was fresh (in milk) right now, or was that your assumption?

I'm not trying to be mean with that question. Since you didn't realize pregnancy and birth are necessary for milk, then perhaps you just assumed they were in milk all the time?

Can you give us more of your story with these goats? How did you find them? If it was some sort of advertisement, what did it say? Did you buy them at auction? Or did you see the farm they came from? If you went to the farm to pick them up, what did it look like, as far as conditions go? 

Were the goats being milked before you bought them?

Any thing at all, even if you don't think it important, can help us help you sort this out.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

It was more of an assumption :/ i cant get close to them today. I think they are scarred. I'm sitting in the pen now but it's starting to rain and I want them to take cover so I'll get back in there soon. ill make sure to get you all pics today. I've got a few but not up close. I'll post what I have now. And I don't think your being mean or anything. Everyone here just wants to help the noobies it seems and I really appreciate it. 
I got them from a farm that i did trade work for. Which I happened upon while scrolling craigslist. The people there were super nice and would answer questions I had and gave me options. I looked up how to milk and build a station for it. But I skipped when they can be milked I guess. I did do some mucking there and the pens were fairly clean, I did the winter cleaning so it was probably thicker then normal. I don't specifically recall them saying they have been milked. But she(the lady who I bought them from) said that they had good udder form. Not sure what that means. Maybe they will produce well. I did ask them questions like what to watch for but i was assuming they could be milked at anytime and then i thought about in the wild, if they don't have babys then how do they relieve their udders...should have known. The big brown girls udder is small doesn't feel like much is there. The black one is 2-3× bigger. It's big but maybe she just has a decent system down there? They both seem healthy. I have fresh water for them all the time, mineral blocks and feed them 2x a day. I get up around 5am for the first one and around 6 pm for the second. I use milk jugs as my scoops and they both together eat about half a container when I can get them to eat. I work weekdays 6:30-4 so I get up early to feed the rest of the animals and hang out with the goats. They tend to hang out on the chicken coop when they want to hide from me. I have 10 chicken buddies in with them. All laying hens. They don't mind the chickens at all. If the pics need to be more specific let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't see the image so I'll post another


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They really look wary of you, although a bit curious. From that angle, I can't see either udder.

Grab a chair and a book. Read aloud to them. Treats in your hand, not reaching, let them come get them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@TomPDX I'm thinking they are not in milk, nor are they pregnant. I could be wrong still, and when you are able to speak to the people you got them from, please do ask about if they are, or possibly could be, bred.

Quick biology facts. All mammals (including humans) have mammary glands. You can see the connection in the name, mammal/mammary.

The mammaries are activated to produce milk ONLY for offspring. So mammals have to have a pregnancy for the milk to start being made.

There are a few exceptions in the dairy world, among bloodlines that have for generations been bred to pour out the milk, but they are quite rare. Those exceptional animals have what are called precocious udders, and tend to be REALLY expensive. Chances are you did not get 2 of them through your Craigslist ad.

Although it is possible you did. So I'm not making any hard and fast rules here.

So I'd still contact the sellers and ask questions about when they've kidded, when they might have been rebred, etc, and get back to us.

I'd concentrate on making friends with them, and taking lots of pictures, from the side, from the rear, from directly up above, and post them here.

I'd watch the udders, but I think you'd be fine to let them go and spend your time in more friendly ways.

I'd also spend LOTS of time on this site, reading the waiting room threads especially. They usually have great pictures and explanations of what you are seeing in those pictures. Here's a link to that forum.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/waiting-room.220/

Again, no meanness is meant in any of this. No snarkiness whatsoever. I don't want to talk down to you, but I don't want to assume knowledge and miss something important for you to know. You are VERY welcome here.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> mineral blocks


They need loose minerals, and a salt lick. We can help you choose them. There are many kinds of products called mineral blocks. And they all have their different uses. What are these?


TomPDX said:


> I have 10 chicken buddies in with them. All laying hens


Don't let them eat poultry food.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> That would be awesome. I hope the farm gets back to me with the info. If they haven't kidded I'll be looking for a stud


There are a lot of factors to consider if you decide to add a buck into your herd of does. Please, take some time and research housing and fencing requirements for a buck, *buck behaviors when in rut, *and the difficulty sometimes experienced in keeping them contained under certain circumstances. * breeding seasons for the type of goats you own, *the care, feeding, supplemental support pregnant and lactating does might need during this time, *the benefits of a kidding stall for the kid goats to be born and bond with the doe, *the signs a pregnant goat might show if there are complications, * the signs a newborn kid might show if there are complications. Not saying you should or shouldn't consider whether or not to have your does bred, just asking you to research the whole concept in depth before deciding one way or the other. There are threads about bucks, kidding, doe gestation and other related information on this forum you could find useful as a learning tool. As always, if you have any questions, please ask.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I wont be buying another goat or adding one. I'd just pay someone for a stud service. Do they have to be in heat for that? I'll start reading more. They are far more complicated then I originally anticipated. I'd assume they don't have to be in heat but look where those assumptions got me Haha. 

I have to go to the feed store so I'll find out what mineral block I picked up. I think it was a salt lick with other minerals in it. 
I'll also grab some wall mount containers for the loose minerals. 

I also made a small door to the chicken coop cause I just didn't want them in there pooping and eating the feed. I didn't know it was a problem but they already cant get to it anyways.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> I wont be buying another goat or adding one. I'd just pay someone for a stud service. Do they have to be in heat for that? I'll start reading more. They are far more complicated then I originally anticipated. I'd assume they don't have to be in heat but look where those assumptions got me Haha.
> 
> I have to go to the feed store so I'll find out what mineral block I picked up. I think it was a salt lick with other minerals in it.
> I'll also grab some wall mount containers for the loose minerals.
> ...


Yes the ladies must be in heat to stand for a buck. . Good job makin it so they cannot get to the chicken food! They both look like they have either nubian or alpin ein them to me. But i am not great at what breed is this goat. Those two breeds are fall/winter in season usually. The dark might have nigerian dwarf in it. You dont need breed until at least a year old and most wait 18 months old. It gives them time to grow good before adding bein a mama into the mix.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> Do they have to be in heat for that?


ONLY if you want them bred. Otherwise, no.


TomPDX said:


> They are far more complicated then I originally anticipated.


Yup


TomPDX said:


> I'd assume they don't have to be in heat but look where those assumptions got me Haha.


All mammals have to be in a fertile cycle to get pregnant.


TomPDX said:


> I think it was a salt lick with other minerals in it.


Great. That's your salt choice then. Now you need your loose mineral mix. Any ideas on what is available to you? If you go in your stores and give us some names, we can help advise you.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Enjoy the time with your does. After they get to know you better, take them on walks and help them to reach branches. They like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Easiest way to get a pic of the udder area is, to feed them in a bucket a little of their favorite grain or treat, squat down behind them, not too close or too far and snap a quick clear pic.

They don't look preggo to me either.

You have received a lot of great advice so far.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes I have. It's been a big help. I was a bit worried about them for a little. I believe she said they were 2 years old. Almost 3. I'm currently working my second job so I don't have time right now to go to the feed store. I go to either coastal farms or burns feed. Those are the close ones. They wont let me get behind them at all unfortunately. They have to keep an eye on me the whole time. I'll be hanging out in their pen in a few hours for at least an hour. I'm super busy but try and make time when I can. 
I'll let you know what types of minerals they have in store and maybe we can come up with a game plan. There seems to be a few Nigerian dwarf studs in the area so when they start heats I'll make sure I'm up to date with my info. Again. You all are the best and I really appreciate the help. Its given me more hope for later and im glad I don't have to rush them to the stand because that's stressing them out a lot. They don't want anything to do with me right now :/ I'll be snapping pics when I can.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We're here for you.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I have the one on the left currently.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

They have these here too.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

And I found this bag of loose salt


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

And they have these 3 mineral bags


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You already have a salt, so no need to rush out and get another salt.

Of the mineral mixes, the one in the middle, on the bottom row, Purina Wind and Rain, Storm... All purpose, the red bag, is the best choice.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

It says it's for cattle. That matter?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Goats are bovine and labeled as cattle right? Least that's what I found online. Gah! learning a lot here too haha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> It says it's for cattle. That matter?


No. That doesn't matter.
Does your store have any other mineral mixes for us to talk over?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> Goats are bovine and labeled as cattle right? Least that's what I found online. Gah! learning a lot here too haha


Goats are caprine, not bovine, but most cattle products can be made to be used for goats. The exceptions are few.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I found these on a shelf


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Shoot the pic didn't go through


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

The lady here pointed me to this tub. But as far as I can tell this doesn't really have minerals. More proteins then anything.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> I found these on a shelf


OK, the one in the middle is an excellent salt, perhaps one of the best in the world, but you don't need it yet. the mineral on the right is OK, but not great. The Purina one earlier is better. The one on the left is a waste of money for you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> The lady here pointed me to this tub.


Yes, that is a protein tub. You probably don't need that yet. Hold off on that until we've established the status of pregnancy in your girls. Just wait on that one for now, OK?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok deal. I'll get the purina. This one. And the best one I would think is for pregnancy?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a good all purpose mineral mix. MANY people here use that one.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Lady here is now telling me that it's for cattle and they wont eat it. Lol


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you Maria! You rock


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> Lady here is now telling me that it's for cattle and they wont eat it. Lol


I just want to say.... you are doin such a great job tryin learn about your animals and to give them the things that they need! Keep it up!


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

This is the 4th animal I've learned to have around but the most challenging. I love a good challenge Haha. Just spent a few hours here at the feed store. The security came to talk to me cause I was standing around Haha got my hunting license while I waited lol. 
I wont give up! These lady will get better I know it. Just need to give em time. And it sounds like I have a few months to get ready for pregnancy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Your sales lady is mistaken, sort of. They won't eat the minerals, but lick them from time to time as they need them. It isn't like a grain where they'll stand there and gobble it up. 

Give them the minerals free choice. They should be able to eat them as often as they want to.

My advice is to spend time with the girls, and spend time on here reading threads. 

We're here for you, man. 
Or more accurately, we're here for your girls!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

TomPDX said:


> Lady here is now telling me that it's for cattle and they wont eat it. Lol


LOL how many goats you think she has raised? Mariarose is our goto for minerals, she helps us all! She has a wonderful thread about minerals.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/excellent-minerals-you-know-how-i-love-me-those-minerals.194612/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Aw, Shucks. I only want to help... I'm keeping that thread open, so feel free to contribute to it.

(Thanks @Dwarf Dad, I'll pay you later, OK?)


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Haha idk. But the lady that told me they wouldnt eat them was the one that said I should get the protein bucket for mineral supplement. Bahaha so yeah.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm listening to you all over them. They probably only buy what it says it's for. I don't care as long as my girls will be fine with it. You all are teaching me the right stuff from what I can tell so I'll continue to do as I'm told by you all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We'll do our best not to steer you wrong.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

You know of any good threads that I can read on pregnancy, expectations, and complications. I found a vet that does house calls for free in my area! Just in case. 

That's how the goats feel about me today. Haha. I've got some sweet mix waiting for them if they want to come down. Reading some forums aloud.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. At the top of the page here, there is a tab called FORUMS. Click on that and all the forums will be there for you to choose from. Just read down the list.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

TomPDX said:


> You know of any good threads that I can read on pregnancy, expectations, and complications. I found a vet that does house calls for free in my area! Just in case.
> 
> That's how the goats feel about me today. Haha. I've got some sweet mix waiting for them if they want to come down. Reading some forums aloud.


:funnytech:
Man thing can't catch up here! NOT getting thrown onto that wooden thing and having teats squeezed anymore!lol


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Bahaha. Right! After about an hour of reading I got this lady to come by for a couple handfuls.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Photo updates. Some up top pics of the lady's. They freak if I raise my phone too high still. Also I noticed the brown one tilts her head to the right like she's trying to get stuff out of her ear or something. Any ideas? She occasionally shakes her head too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> the brown one tilts her head to the right like she's trying to get stuff out of her ear or something. Any ideas? She occasionally shakes her head too.


That sounds like a trip to the vet is in order, I'm afraid.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very welcome! Yes, our beloved goats can be a riddle at times. I get the impression that these two never learnt that Humans Are Nice.


TomPDX said:


> Thank you Maria! You rock


Yes, indeed she is! 


TomPDX said:


> Bahaha. Right! After about an hour of reading I got this lady to come by for a couple handfuls.


Now, THAT is a progress!!!  Just look at her eyes, and compare with the first photo! Something like "Wow, is it really possible that a HUMAN can be un-dangerous??!?!!!"

@mariarose, do you think this ear thing is urgent? I suspect the progress in confidence might get lost by a ride to a vet, or an unknown human approaching ...

And, Tom, do you have a chance to let us see bellies, and udders? We do now THINK that they are not pregnant, but it would be nice to know better.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> @mariarose, do you think this ear thing is urgent?


Since I can't possibly know what's in there, I can't possibly know if it is urgent. I'd rather not risk it and make up for the lost confidence later. The vet can do all sorts of things for her health all at once and ease things up for a long time. The vet can also answer a lot of the OP's questions.

Any number of problems might be happening in that ear, and the OP isn't experienced enough to know what is what, or even how to take her temp, I suspect. So the very first question we almost always ask, What's her temp, he won't be able to answer.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

They will learn. I'm going to feed them and come back a bit later to try and catch her. I woke up with a cold today. Dang it. 

I'll take her temp later. It's the same way they do dogs. Might be hard cause I'm by myself but I can teather her up. I'm going to attempt a look in the ear and see what's up.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Whatever you do with her, end up by offering her a treat and a calm stroking, and don't let her loose while she's in a fighting panic. That will teach her that the proper response is to go into a fighting panic. 

Goats don't reason things out, they go with what appears to work.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A lot of progress! A branch full of leaves would really be a treat.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

At least Tom has experience from other pets, like hens and dogs. Much is, after all, the same with all warmblooded species.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah. I'm not afraid to get in there. I wont let them go. They seem similar to dogs and smart like them. I don't want to catch her today but it is what it is. Feeding them now and I'll try and get some udder pics. They freak out if I move my phone close to them though. I've let them sniff it but they don't like it Haha.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Still waiting for them to come off the top of the coop. But it looks like they have been licking up the minerals we got! Thank you Maria! 

I'll give them about an hour before I try and catch them. I have the free time today to sit around and read.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Alright got a temp of 102.8 

She ain't happy though haha


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a good temp though! If the temp doesn't rise, then it probably is not an infection in there. If it isn't an infection, then you are looking at some sort of infestation, or even a bug who has crawled in and gotten lost, or dead.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok. That's awesome. I've got a fever now myself so I'm going to crawl into bed and try and sweat it out. Thank you Maria!

I already called a vet and I'm trying to get my girls looked at soon. Just for a checkup. 

I'll update you with any news that comes up.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> Photo updates. Some up top pics of the lady's. They freak if I raise my phone too high still. Also I noticed the brown one tilts her head to the right like she's trying to get stuff out of her ear or something. Any ideas? She occasionally shakes her head too.


Great job!

In the ear... gremlins... yep gremlins be my vote. (dance)(rofl)(rofl):shrug:. J/k here. And. Just by the pics i say they are young doelings....not quite a year old but possibly a year i think. So hopefully if they are this young they have not kidded.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

TomPDX said:


> Ok. That's awesome. I've got a fever now myself so I'm going to crawl into bed and try and sweat it out. Thank you Maria!
> 
> I'll update you with any news that comes up.


 Hope you feel better after the sweat session.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Feeling better today.

I got ahold of a vet that should be getting back to me tomorrow to schedule a visit.
I have them the temp info to him and he said that's good as well. I'll let you all know what happens on the visit. Thanks for all the help. And I'll be reading to my girls later after work. They were a bit stoked to see me this morning so I think they are comming around. Even know I jam them into wood holds and put things in their rear ends Haha.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh and I've been feeding them a sweet mix. I was wondering if that's good or not. Thought I'd ask cause I've messed up enough. I haven't seen any forums on what grains to feed on the regular.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What exactly is it? The sweet feed won't hurt but some feeds are better than others.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Hay, minerals, and water are the necessities.

Sweet feed won’t hurt. A goat pellet may benefit them more though.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

They need a small supply of sugar, just as we do. Like us, they can easily get too much, which will show as loose stool. Usually, the above mentioned kinds of feed will content enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't like feeding sweet feed for too long, it can cause ulcers.


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Was going to post earlier today but I was busy at work.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What did the vet say, @TomPDX?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

They said they were fine. I had a harness that got too tight and was causing chaffing... didn't see that comming. Also switched to some different feed.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TomPDX said:


> They said they were fine.


What about the ear issue?


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

Nothing going on in there. After we took the harness off she stopped too. Had to be that she was trying to get out of it. Poor girl.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey also, just wanted to let you know. I'm in Oregon and have a Dwarf billy goat, if your still interested in breeding your girls


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I am! What part of oregon are you in?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2019)

Molalla, which is about an hour away from Portland


----------



## TomPDX (Jun 22, 2019)

I definitely want to do that. I have been trying to get the lady's used to me. Almost finished a novel sitting out there but they still don't like me much. Got to pet one for a sec this week though! You should PM me iggy so we can exchange contact info.


----------

